# Getting Lucky.......I think.......



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well after moving to TX in March we bought a house on July 30th that is pretty decent with almost a half acre. It also came with a 256 sqft workshop that has electric in it (need to replace a couple roof panels though) and it also came with a 30'x31' steel building that has it's own HVAC, bathroom and even the kitchen sink. That is soon to be the space for all things trains. I plan on HO on one side of the building and N on the other. I eventually want G scale running through the yard but that'll be later on after I get the rest of the yard set up with other stuff.

Here are some pics of the place......


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That should make one heck of a train room.
All you need is a bed and you'll never have to go into the house. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, that's a TRAIN ROOM!  Nice space!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice space. If you're going to run G outside, be careful of Fire Ants


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice train room. It makes me a little jealous. Keep us posted with updates. I'd love to see them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Certainly looks like a hall of fun!!!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

The ultimate man cave!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow. Nice train house.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You, sir, hit the jackpot when it comes to space! Awesome!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks all!! I have some plumbing issues to fix in there but other than that it's ready to go! The HVAC system is hiding behind that blue door with the white vent along with the water heater, that window unit(built into the wall) is a fail safe in case there are any hiccups with the big system. I am trying to come up with ideas on how to lay out everything, it's actually more of a challenge than I thought! The HO will be on the left side of the room and the N will be on the right side (bathroom side) I have 12'x28' to use for the HO and 13'x22' to use for the N. The G scale will be stored on three tracks on the floor under the HO and will enter and exit the front and rear walls on the left side of the building. Beyond that, that's as far as I've been able to get planning wise.


----------

